# capsular plication



## efuhrmann (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there a code for "capsular plication and interval closure".  This was performed for shoulder multidirectional instability.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Capsulorrhaphy?*

Might something in Musculoskelatal System > Shoulder > Repair, Revision, and/or Reconstruction (23395-23491) work? Capsular plication and interval closure is not specifically mentioned, however, 23466 is capsulorrhaphy, glenohumeral joint, any type of multidirectional instability. Is this joint part of the procedure you're trying to code?


----------



## efuhrmann (Jan 2, 2012)

By golly it is....thanks.


----------

